# Eggnog for the Dairy Challenged



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 11, 2004)

This stuff is suprisingly tasty, and contains absolutely no dairy.  I drink it because it is so low in carbohydrates as well.  The taste - some say it's better than the real thing (not as heavy).  I say it's very good, but not as good as real egg-nog.

Ingrediants;
1/2 gal. no-sugar-added Soy Milk (I use Silk brand with only 4 carbs/serving)
4 tbs. Splenda
1/2 tsp. Freshly ground Nutmeg
1 tsp. Vanilla Extract.

Mix all ingrediants and shake well.  Let sit in the fridge until cold.  You can alter the flavoring amounts to taylor this beverage to your tastes.  And it's very simple and easy to make, without having to add raw egg, or pasteurized egg product.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Audeo (Dec 11, 2004)

I am definately going to give this one a road test, Goodweed!

A special thanks to you for this one!


----------

